#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Eclipse 100 Surfactant EOR modelling

## Enet

Hi everyone,

I am currently working on my final year project on Surfactant Enhanced Oil Recovery in Carbonate Reservoirs, I will be using Eclipse to run simulations in this project but as am new to using Eclipse, am having problems on how to go about it. So am just wondering if you could please help me in the simulation.

I have tried working through the surfactant model example in the Schlumberger Eclipse Reference Manual, but I keep getting errors.

I would really appreciate if you can help me out. Below is the data file for the example in the reference manual that I tried working with it.


RUNSPEC
TITLE
Example Surfactant Flood Case.
DIMENS
5 5 1 /
NONNC
OIL
WATER
SURFACT
FIELD
TRACERS
0 1 0 0 'DIFF ' /
TABDIMS
2 2 20 5 6 20/
REGDIMS
6 1 0 0 0 1/
WELLDIMS
2 1 1 2/
START
4 'APR' 2013 /
NSTACK
8 /

GRID ================================================== ==========
DXV
5*75.0 /
PERMX
25*50.0 /
PERMY
25*50.0 /
DYV
5*75.0 /
DZ
25*30.0 /
TOPS
25*4000.0 /
PERMY
25*50.0 /
PORO
25*0.2 /

RPTGRID
'DX' 'DY' 'DZ' 'PERMX' 'PERMY' 'PERMZ' 'MULTX'
'MULTY' 'MULTZ' 'PORO' 'NTG' 'TOPS' 'PORV'
'DEPTH' 'TRANX' 'TRANY' 'TRANZ' 'COORDSYS'
'COORD' 'ZCORN' 'NNC' 'AQNUM' 'AQCON'
'ALLNNC' 'SIGMAV' 'DZMTRXV' 'DIFFMX' 'DIFFMY'
'DIFFMZ' 'DIFFMMF' 'DIFFX' 'DIFFY' 'DIFFZ'
'KOVERD' /


PROPS ================================================== ==========
TRACER
'ONE' 'WAT' /
/
SWFN
--

 Table 1 - Immiscible curves - SATNUM
.25 .0 4.0
.7 1.0 .0
/
-- Table 2 - Miscible curves - SURFNUM
.25 .0 4.0
.99 1.0 .0
/
SOF2
-- Table 1 - Immiscible curves - SATNUM
.3000 .0000
.7600 1.0000
/
-- Table 2 - Miscible curves - SURFNUM
.0100 .0000
.7600 1.0000
/
PVTW
4000.0 1.0 3.03E-06 .5 0.0 /
4000.0 1.0 3.03E-06 .5 0.0 /
PVDO
.0 1.0 2.0
8000.0 .92 2.0
/
.0 1.0 2.0
8000.0 .92 2.0
/
ROCK
4000.0 .30E-05 /
4000.0 .30E-05 /
DENSITY
52.0000 64.0000 .04400 /
52.0000 64.0000 .04400 /

-- Water Viscosity vs surfactant concentration tables.
SURFVISC
-- Surfactant Water viscosity at 4000 psi
-- concentration
-- LB/STB CENTIPOISE
0.0 1.0
0.1 1.1
0.2 1.2
0.8 1.3 /
0.0 0.5
0.1 0.6
0.2 0.7
0.8 0.8 /

-- Surfactant Adsorption tables
SURFADS
-- Surfactant Adsorbed mass
-- concentration
-- LB/STB LB/LB
0.0 0.00000
0.1 0.00005
0.2 0.00005
1.0 0.00005 /
0.0 0.00000
0.1 0.00005
0.2 0.00005
1.0 0.00005 /

-- Water/Oil surface tension vs Surfactant concentration
SURFST
-- Surfactant Water/Oil Surface Tension
-- concentration
-- LB/STB LB/IN
0.0 100.0
0.1 50.0
0.2 10.0
0.5 0.0 /
0.0 100.0
0.1 50.0
0.2 10.0
0.5 0.0 /

-- Capillary de-saturation curve
SURFCAPD
-- LOG10(Capillary Number) Miscibility
-- Function
-9 0.0
2 0.0
5 1.0
10 1.0 /
-10 0.0
2 0.0
5 1.0
10 1.0 /

-- Extra rock properties.
SURFROCK
-- De-adsorption model Rock mass
-- indicator Density
-- 1 - reversible
-- 2 - irreversible LB/RB
1 1000 /
1 1000 /
RPTPROPS
'SURFVISC' /

REGIONS ================================================== =======
==
FIPNUM
1 2 5 6 6
3 4 5 6 6
5 5 5 6 6
6 6 6 6 6
6 6 6 6 6 /

-- Immiscible table numbers
SATNUM
25*1 /
-- Miscible table numbers
SURFNUM
25*2 /
RPTREGS
'PVTNUM' 'SATNUM' 'EQLNUM' 'FIPNUM' 'KRNUMX'
'KRNUMX-' 'KRNUMY' 'KRNUMY-' 'KRNUMZ' 'KRNUMZ-'
'IMBNUM' 'IMBNUMX' 'IMBNUMX-' 'IMBNUMY' 'IMBNUMY-'
'IMBNUMZ' 'IMBNUMZ-' 'ROCKNUM' 'ENDNUM' 'TNUM'
'MISCNUM' 'KRNUMMF' 'IMBNUMMF' 'SURFNUM' /

SOLUTION ================================================== ========
TBLKFONE
25*0 /
EQUIL
4000 4000 6000 0 0 0 0 0 0 /
RPTSOL
'PRES' 'SOIL' 'SWAT' 'RESTART' 'OILAPI'
'FIPTR=2' 'TBLK' 'FIPPLY' 'SURFBLK'
'FIPSURF=2' /

SUMMARY ================================================== =======
==
CTFRSUR
'P' 5 5 1 /
/
FTPRSUR
WTPRSUR
'P' /
FTPTSUR
WTPTSUR
'P' /
FTITSUR
WTITSUR
'I' /
BTCNFSUR
1 1 1 /
2 2 1 /
5 5 1 /
/
FTIPTSUR
FTIPFSUR
RTIPTSUR
1 /
RTIPFSUR
1 /
BTIPTSUR
1 1 1 /
/
FTADSUR
RTADSUR
1 /
BTADSUR
1 1 1 /
/
BTCASUR
1 1 1 /
/

SCHEDULE ================================================== ========
RPTSCHED
'PRES' 'SOIL' 'SWAT' 'RESTART=2' 'FIP=2'
'WELLS=2' 'SUMMARY=2' 'CPU=2' 'NEWTON=2'
'OILAPI' 'FIPTR=2' 'TBLK' 'FIPSALT=2'
'SURFBLK' 'SURFADS' 'FIPSURF=2' /
WELSPECS
'I' 'G' 1 1 4000 'WAT' /
'P' 'G' 5 5 4000 'OIL' /
/
COMPDAT
'I ' 1 1 1 1 'OPEN' 0 .0 1.0 /
'P ' 5 5 1 1 'OPEN' 0 .0 1.0 /
/
WCONPROD
'P' 'OPEN' 'BHP' 5* 3999.0 /
/
WCONINJ
'I' 'WAT' 'OPEN' 'RATE' 200.0 /
/
WTRACER
'I' 'ONE' 0.8 /
/
-- Start injecting the Surfactant Slug
WSURFACT
'I' 0.8 /
/
TUNING
1 /
10* 0.4 /
/
TSTEP
2*100
/
WTRACER
'I' 'ONE' 0.0 /
/
-- Water chase
WSURFACT
'I' 0.0 /
/
TSTEP
5*100 /
END





I also tried with the data file below given to me by a friend


--================================================== ==============
RUNSPEC
TITLE
Surfactant model test case.

DIMENS
10 10 5 /
OIL

WATER

SURFACT

METRIC

TABDIMS

6 1 23 20 1 20 /

WELLDIMS
2 5 1 2 /

START
1 'NOV' 1997 /

NSTACK
8 /

--NOSIM

GRID ==========================================

PSEUDO

DXV
10*50 /
DYV
10*50 /
DZ
100*1.1 100*11.5 100*11.5 100*11.5 100*11.5 /

PERMX
100*253 100*1197 100*347 100*88 100*1534 /
COPY
'PERMX' 'PERMY' 1 10 1 10 1 5 /
/
PERMZ
100*33 100*766 100*22 100*57 100*982 /

PORO
100*0.3 100*0.3 100*0.27 100*0.25 100*0.27 /
TOPS
100*2640 /
RPTGRID
/


PROPS ================================
SWOF
-- OIL/WATER imbibition curve IMBNUM = 56
-- sw krw kro pc
0.1600 0.0000000000 0.9000000000 3.0268147326
0.2020 0.0000000000 0.7744359463 1.4973553514
0.2440 0.0000334474 0.6600153826 0.7302609648
0.2860 0.0003784142 0.5563875210 0.4724467555
0.3280 0.0015641802 0.4631897739 0.3419328075
0.3700 0.0042812675 0.3800464749 0.2623164106
64
0.4120 0.0093488332 0.3065673509 0.2081240437
0.4540 0.0176966790 0.2423456709 0.1684329855
0.4960 0.0303532736 0.1869559663 0.1377766135
0.5380 0.0484370128 0.1399511700 0.1131127310
0.5800 0.0731494693 0.1008589413 0.0926107831
0.6220 0.1057699738 0.0691768103 0.0751004653
0.6640 0.1476511367 0.0443655272 0.0597958864
0.7060 0.2002150675 0.0258395169 0.0461468776
0.7480 0.2649501256 0.0129522762 0.0337538370
0.7900 0.3434080896 0.0049718446 0.0223164106
0.8320 0.4372016611 0.0010327956 0.0116011466
0.8740 0.5480022429 0.0000057054 0.0014202342
0.8800 0.5653192952 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9160 0.6775379433 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9580 0.8275917726 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
1.0000 1.0000000000 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
/
-- OIL/WATER imbibition curve IMBNUM = 48
-- sw krw kro pc
0.0800 0.0000000000 0.9000000000 1.7670728033
0.1260 0.0000000000 0.7761504375 0.8748881643
0.1720 0.0000334474 0.6631330696 0.4274164388
0.2180 0.0003784142 0.5606121625 0.2770248166
0.2640 0.0015641802 0.4682408747 0.2008916803
0.3100 0.0042812675 0.3856600748 0.1544487821
0.3560 0.0093488332 0.3124969331 0.1228365681
0.4020 0.0176966790 0.2483632210 0.0996834508
0.4480 0.0303532736 0.1928532264 0.0818005672
0.4940 0.0484370128 0.1455411505 0.0674133024
0.5400 0.0731494693 0.1059777841 0.0554538327
0.5860 0.1057699738 0.0736861504 0.0452394807
0.6320 0.1476511367 0.0481555940 0.0363118097
0.6780 0.2002150675 0.0288334072 0.0283498879
0.7240 0.2649501256 0.0151122468 0.0211206142
0.7700 0.3434080896 0.0063095626 0.0144487821
0.8160 0.4372016611 0.0016291740 0.0081982115
0.8620 0.5480022429 0.0000683437 0.0022593459
0.8800 0.5963616344 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9080 0.6775379433 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9540 0.8275917726 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
65
1.0000 1.0000000000 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
/
-- OIL/WATER imbibition curve IMBNUM = 54
-- sw krw kro pc
0.1450 0.0000000000 0.9000000000 2.7783170692
0.1877 0.0000000000 0.7749255688 1.3746743200
0.1878 0.0000000000 0.7746457618 1.3713913989
0.2305 0.0000334474 0.6606509293 0.6698610892
0.2732 0.0003776402 0.5573629447 0.4337168838
0.3160 0.0015641802 0.4642179418 0.3138936117
0.3588 0.0042856505 0.3810966923 0.2408429317
0.4015 0.0093488332 0.3077719364 0.1912355782
0.4442 0.0176846082 0.2436364296 0.1548891261
0.4870 0.0303532736 0.1881505697 0.1267504339
0.5298 0.0484618023 0.1410309775 0.1041179207
0.5725 0.0731494693 0.1018912668 0.0853484226
0.6152 0.1057266825 0.0701163199 0.0693147747
0.6580 0.1476511367 0.0451238969 0.0552681007
0.7007 0.2001467763 0.0264529972 0.0427704091
0.7435 0.2649501256 0.0133769095 0.0313962221
0.7863 0.3435085118 0.0052224361 0.0209000767
0.8290 0.4372016611 0.0011414308 0.0110895892
0.8718 0.5481424609 0.0000118320 0.0017463994
0.8800 0.5714869997 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9145 0.6775379433 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9573 0.8277799991 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
1.0000 1.0000000000 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
/
-- OIL/WATER imbibition curve IMBNUM = 80
-- sw krw kro pc
0.1700 0.0000000000 0.9000000000 3.2786792856
0.2115 0.0000000000 0.7741946514 1.6217649559
0.2530 0.0000334474 0.6595769798 0.7907460371
0.2945 0.0003784142 0.5557940410 0.5114473103
0.3360 0.0015641802 0.4624809909 0.3700572001
0.3775 0.0042812675 0.3792597923 0.2838061033
0.4190 0.0093488332 0.3057376697 0.2250977060
66
0.4605 0.0176966790 0.2415052358 0.1820990596
0.5020 0.0303532736 0.1861341829 0.1488879899
0.5435 0.0484370128 0.1391743844 0.1221687838
0.5850 0.0731494693 0.1001501669 0.0999583402
0.6265 0.1057699738 0.0685553807 0.0809888293
0.6680 0.1476511367 0.0438466371 0.0644088689
0.7095 0.2002150675 0.0254335859 0.0496224427
0.7510 0.2649501256 0.0126640003 0.0361966487
0.7925 0.3434080896 0.0047986245 0.0238061033
0.8340 0.4372016611 0.0009615928 0.0121979007
0.8755 0.5480022429 0.0000028782 0.0011685789
0.8800 0.5611112792 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9170 0.6775379433 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9585 0.8275917726 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
1.0000 1.0000000000 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
/
-- OIL/WATER imbibition curve IMBNUM = 48
-- sw krw kro pc
0.0800 0.0000000000 0.9000000000 1.7670728033
0.1260 0.0000000000 0.7761504375 0.8748881643
0.1720 0.0000334474 0.6631330696 0.4274164388
0.2180 0.0003784142 0.5606121625 0.2770248166
0.2640 0.0015641802 0.4682408747 0.2008916803
0.3100 0.0042812675 0.3856600748 0.1544487821
0.3560 0.0093488332 0.3124969331 0.1228365681
0.4020 0.0176966790 0.2483632210 0.0996834508
0.4480 0.0303532736 0.1928532264 0.0818005672
0.4940 0.0484370128 0.1455411505 0.0674133024
0.5400 0.0731494693 0.1059777841 0.0554538327
0.5860 0.1057699738 0.0736861504 0.0452394807
0.6320 0.1476511367 0.0481555940 0.0363118097
0.6780 0.2002150675 0.0288334072 0.0283498879
0.7240 0.2649501256 0.0151122468 0.0211206142
0.7700 0.3434080896 0.0063095626 0.0144487821
0.8160 0.4372016611 0.0016291740 0.0081982115
0.8620 0.5480022429 0.0000683437 0.0022593459
0.8800 0.5963616344 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9080 0.6775379433 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
0.9540 0.8275917726 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
1.0000 1.0000000000 0.0000000000 0.0000000000
/

0.0 0.0 1.0 0.0
1.0 1.0 0.0 0.0
/


PVTW
277 1.038 4.6E-5 0.318 0.0 /

PVDO
275 1.314 0.628
300 1.308 0.647
325 1.302 0.665
/

ROCK
277 4.85E-5 /

DENSITY
860. 1033. 0.853 /

SURFVISC
-- Constant water viscosity
--
-- Same data for each PVT region (1 table)
--
-- Csurf (kg/m3) uw (cP)
0.00 0.3
1.0 0.3
10.00 0.3 /

SURFADS
-- Surfactant adsorption isotherm
--
-- Equal definition for all saturation tables (2 tables)
--
-- Csurf (kg/m3) Adsorp (kg/kg)
0.0 0.0
0.5 0.00026
1.0 0.00034
2.0 0.00050
10.0 0.00050 /
0.0 0.0
0.5 0.00026
1.0 0.00034
2.0 0.00050
10.0 0.00050 /
0.0 0.0
0.5 0.00026
1.0 0.00034
2.0 0.00050
10.0 0.00050 /
0.0 0.0
0.5 0.00026
1.0 0.00034
2.0 0.00050
10.0 0.00050 /
0.0 0.0
0.5 0.00026
1.0 0.00034
2.0 0.00050
10.0 0.00050 /
0.0 0.0
0.5 0.00026
1.0 0.00034
2.0 0.00050
10.0 0.00050 /

SURFST
-- Constant water viscosity
--
-- Same data for each PVT region (1 table)
--
-- Csurf (kg/m3) uw (cP)
0 0.02
0.001 0.0039
0.1 0.00002
1 0.000001
3 0.000001
5 0.000001
7 0.000001
10 0.000001 /

SURFCAPD
-- Capillary de-saturation curve
--
-- Equal definition for each saturation table (2 tables)
--
-- Log10 Nc Misc. func
-8 0
-7 0
-6 0
-5.0 0
-2.5 1.0
0 1.0
5 1.0
10 1.0 /
-8 0
-7 0
-6 0
-5.0 0
-2.5 1.0
0 1.0
5 1.0
10 1.0 /
-8 0
-7 0
-6 0
-5.0 0
-2.5 1.0
0 1.0
5 1.0
10 1.0 /
-8 0
-7 0
-6 0
-5.0 0
-2.5 1.0
0 1.0
5 1.0
10 1.0 /
-8 0
-7 0
-6 0
-5.0 0
-2.5 1.0
0 1.0
5 1.0
10 1.0 /
-8 0
-7 0
-6 0
-5.0 0
-2.5 1.0
0 1.0
5 1.0
10 1.0 /

SURFROCK
-- Surfactant related rock properties
--
-- Same data for all saturation tables (2 tables)
--
-- Desorp Density (kg/Rm3)
--
2 2650 /
2 2650 /
2 2650 /
2 2650 /
2 2650 /
2 2650 /

RPTPROPS
-- PROPS Reporting Options
--
'SURFVISC'
/

REGIONS ======================================
SATNUM
100*1 100*2 100*3 100*4 100*5/

SURFNUM

500*6 /
RPTREGS
/

SOLUTION ======================================

EQUIL
2640 277 2700 /

RPTSOL
--
-- Initialisation Print Output
--
'PRES' 'SOIL' 'SWAT' 'RESTART=1' 'OILAPI' 'FIPTR=2'
'TBLK' 'FIPPLY=2' 'SURFBLK' 'SATNUM'
'FIPSURF=2' /

SUMMARY ======================================
WBHP
/
FWPT
FWPR
FWCT
FPR
FWIR
FOPR
FOPT
FOE
FTPRSUR
FTPTSUR
FTIRSUR
FTITSUR
FTADSUR

BTCNFSUR
1 1 1 /
2 2 1 /
3 3 1 /
4 4 1 /
5 5 1 /
5 5 2 /
5 5 3 /
6 6 1 /
7 7 1 /
8 8 1 /
9 9 1 /
10 10 1 /
10 10 2 /
10 10 3 /
/
BOSAT
1 1 1 /
2 2 1 /
3 3 1 /
4 4 1 /
5 5 1 /
5 5 2 /
5 5 3 /
6 6 1 /
7 7 1 /
8 8 1 /
9 9 1 /
10 10 1 /
10 10 2 /
10 10 3 /
/

WTPRSUR
'OP' /

BTADSUR
5 5 1 /
/

RUNSUM

SCHEDULE =================================

RPTSCHED
'PRES' 'SOIL' 'SWAT' 'RESTART=2' 'FIP=2' 'WELLS=2' 'SUMMARY=2' 'CPU=2'
'NEWTON=2' 'OILAPI' 'FIPTR=2' 'TBLK' 'FIPSALT=2' 'TUNING' 'SURFBLK' 'SURFADS' 'IMBNUM'
'FIPSURF=2' /

WELSPECS
'OP' 'G' 10 10 2640 'OIL' /
'INJ' 'G' 1 1 2640 'WAT' /
/
COMPDAT
'OP ' 10 10 1 5 'OPEN' 0 .0 157E-3 /
'INJ ' 1 1 1 5 'OPEN' 0 .0 157E-3 /
/

WCONPROD
'OP' 'OPEN' 'RESV' 4* 7000 0.0 4* /
/

WCONINJE
'INJ' 'WAT' 'OPEN' 'RESV' 1* 7000 /
/

TSTEP
3*70 /
--WSURFACT
--'INJ' 10.0 /
-- /

TSTEP
50 /

--WSURFACT
-- 'INJ' 0.0 /
--/

TSTEP
20*180
/
END



All my attempts have been futile so far and the deadline for the project is fast approaching. I would really appreciate if someone can help me out.

Thank you.

MacleanSee More: Eclipse 100 Surfactant EOR modelling

----------

